# Easy Extract Lager Style Recipe Wanted



## milob40 (6/1/11)

hi, does anyone have an easy recipe for a lager style beer?
i don't want it too complicated as it will be a first timer and i have a habit
of buggering things up when trying something new.


----------



## levin_ae92 (6/1/11)

2 cans of extract and 15-20ibu of hops at 60min and a lager yeast!!


----------



## manticle (6/1/11)

milob40 said:


> hi, does anyone have an easy recipe for a lager style beer?
> i don't want it too complicated as it will be a first timer and i have a habit
> of buggering things up when trying something new.




Can you keep the temperature down between 8 and 14 degrees? Finally can you store the finished beer cool/cold for a few weeks?

If you can't, then wait till winter.

I think 15-20 IBU is too low for a good lager - I'd push between 25 and 40 but that's personal taste. I reckon 35 is a good level.


----------



## DU99 (6/1/11)

# 1.7kg can Coopers Canadian Blonde
# 1kg Coopers Brew Enhancer 1
# 325 grams light flavoured honey of your choice
i know its not extract,but its simple


----------



## brettprevans (6/1/11)

agree with mants re ibus

it also depends on what sort of beers you like. do you a commercial clone? non commerial etc etc

becks style lager 21L batch
3.5kg Light LME 
200g Crystal Malt or carapils 
30g hallertau @ 60mins 
25g hallertau @ 2mins 
saflager yeast

now you could eaily use the malt base and play with hops and lager yeast to get something differant like a danish style lager

Chino Dano Lager

use extra light malt if you can get it with some wheat. say 200g

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 24.7 60 min.
25.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 4.50 4.3 15 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.

WYeast 2042 Danish Lager

get you about 29IBU


----------



## milob40 (7/1/11)

temp control is not a problem. i now how a fridge and a chest freezzer with controllers on them.
time is till a prob until get my stocks up again (bloody friends).
what i meant was i want to brew an ale that tastes like a lager?
as in lager style with no fancy yeasts. i don't have access to these yeasts,
dont that have to be stored below a certain temp? so how can i mail order them?
postie vans get very hoit inside
when do i add the hops in? at the start with the malt?


----------



## milob40 (7/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> agree with mants re ibus
> 
> it also depends on what sort of beers you like. do you a commercial clone? non commerial etc etc
> 
> ...


i like most aussie commercial lagers, eg xxxx gold, midstrength ,lager style is my fav but don't mind an ale as a sit back and sip slowly beer. lager is for guzzling
so what are the alpha numbers at the end of the hop description?
i take it the last 10gram @ 0 minutes is for dry hopping? so do i add at start or 3 days before kegging off.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (7/1/11)

milob40 said:


> temp control is not a problem. i now how a fridge and a chest freezzer with controllers on them.
> time is till a prob until get my stocks up again (bloody friends).
> what i meant was i want to brew an ale that tastes like a lager?
> as in lager style with no fancy yeasts. i don't have access to these yeasts,
> ...



Hi mate

For a clean ale yeast try either us-05 or nottingham. Both of these yeasts can be used at lower temperatures (15-17 degrees) to give you a pretty good "fake" lager.

But as you have temp control you could easily use a "real" lager yest like s189 at the same temp without issue.

In regards to mail ordering yeast. i have ordered liquid and dry yeast from craftbrewer. These take 3-4 days by post to get to me. When you place an order you can add in a little gel filled ice block to keep the yeast cool in transit. So far I have had success with all yeast ordered this way. 

You add the hops in according to the recipe. if it is an extract recipe then there will be a bittering addition at the start of the boil. the boil will contain water and some malt extract. then you add hops in along the way according to the recipe. 

Cheers

MOM


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (7/1/11)

milob40 said:


> i like most aussie commercial lagers, eg xxxx gold, midstrength ,lager style is my fav but don't mind an ale as a sit back and sip slowly beer. lager is for guzzling
> so what are the alpha numbers at the end of the hop description?
> i take it the last 10gram @ 0 minutes is for dry hopping? so do i add at start or 3 days before kegging off.


hello again

Not sure of and extract recipe for xxxx. I'd start with a light malt extract, some sugar and bitter with cluster. 

the alpa numbers relate to the amout of alpha acids present in the hops. This is important as hops from different locations or harvested at different times will contain different amounts of alpha acids. Basically More alpha acids means that there is more potential bitterness in the hops. Retailers display the % alpha acids to that you can adjust your recipe to suit.

usually the 0 minute addition is a "flame out" addition that is added when the boil is finished and before you cool it down. Dry hop additions are usually explicitly specified.

keep asking questions there are plenty of people to help here. 

good luck.

Cheers

MOM


----------



## brettprevans (7/1/11)

milob40 said:


> i like most aussie commercial lagers, eg xxxx gold, midstrength ,lager style is my fav but don't mind an ale as a sit back and sip slowly beer. lager is for guzzling
> so what are the alpha numbers at the end of the hop description?
> i take it the last 10gram @ 0 minutes is for dry hopping? so do i add at start or 3 days before kegging off.



as MoMildura said, dont worry about the %AA (alpha) numbers. i copied the recipe out of brewing software which uses %AA to calculate the IBU (bitterness) of recipes.

also as MoM said, @0min is at flame out. so its once you've finished your boil and your ready to chill (or in the case of extract brewing, just getting ready to dump into a fermentor with cold water), then add once the boil is finished and leave it for a couple of mins. dry hopping is usually denoted as 'Dry Hop'

as for recipes for commerical 'lagers' which arent really lagers, I cant help you there. ihavent and wouldnt ever make a clone of those beers. However other people on the forum have,. If you do a search for xxxx etc then youll probably find something. Cluster is the hop they use in xxxx etc. Pride of ringwood is the hop generally used in CUB beers.


----------



## Bribie G (7/1/11)

Lagers are a very clean tasting beer and it's difficult to make them with extract as it's hard to hide the extract "twang". However as mentioned earlier if you are looking for a lawnmower guzzler, go for a very pale kit such as Coopers Cerveza or Morgans Canadian, some Brew Enhancer 2 and a few hops to give a bit of hop character - Cluster in the case of XXXX. 
Then ferment cool, a good yeast for a fake lager is US-05 fermented around 16 degrees. And cold crash in another vessel such as a cube, fine with gelatine and use Polyclar to remove any chill haze. 

To make a reliable clone of beers such as Carlton Draught or XXXX you really need to go full mash + sugars and have very good temperature control.


----------



## TehCrucible (23/1/15)

milob40 said:


> i like most aussie commercial lagers, eg xxxx gold, midstrength ,lager style is my fav


The missus old man swears by the Morgans Queenslander range (Bitter and Gold) as the closest thing he's found to XXXX. He makes em as is, kit yeast, ambient temperature, nothing fancy and is pretty happy with it. Can't vouch for it personally as it's not really my kinda drop but I have tried it and it does taste like XXXX. Might give ya a good starting point. Hope that helps.


----------

